
The strange tale of the unauthorized albums of the Beatles Christmas recordings - flannery
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/the_strange_tale_of_the_unauthorized_albums_of_the_beatles_christmas_record
======
doublerebel
Is this a joke? A troll? I can't believe I just read that whole article to
discover at the end they are trying to sell a modern "authorized" reissue of
the Beatles' Christmas albums.

With those graphics featuring Brush Script MT?!

It's a submarine of Christmas caliber.

